# Anyone in French



## Kev_mk3

is there Anyone from the Lemans Area on here at all? i know its a bit of a long shot but hey ho 

Kev


----------



## V3polo6n2

Kev_mk3 said:


> is there Anyone from the Lemans Area on here at all? i know its a bit of a long shot but hey ho
> 
> Kev


Hi

When do you wants to go to Le Mans?


----------



## Kev_mk3

My parents are moving there next year but I am there 4/5 times a year and wondered where is a good place to get your detailing goodies? They live in a place called La Fleche if you will know it 

And yes I do go to the lemans 24hours every year


----------



## dino

I'm hoping to go to Le Mans next year Kev. I'll pop round to wash the car lol


----------



## V3polo6n2

So I live near Paris for the moment but I made a request for a job in a racing team (for the 24 heures du Mans), so I (hope) will be in this place on April to July.

I dont know a good place to get good detailing goodies.. in France, we are very "poor" in goodies for detailing, we are always order in UK or Spain...  
If you wants a dealer, you can find "Norauto" or "Feu Vert", it's a little bit like "Halfords" in your country, they have some products relatively cheap and Meguiar's products (only "Feu Vert")


----------



## Kev_mk3

dino said:


> I'm hoping to go to Le Mans next year Kev. I'll pop round to wash the car lol


ill be there so i can do it myself - nice try tho :lol:



V3polo6n2 said:


> So I live near Paris for the moment but I made a request for a job in a racing team (for the 24 heures du Mans), so I (hope) will be in this place on April to July.
> 
> I dont know a good place to get good detailing goodies.. in France, we are very "poor" in goodies for detailing, we are always order in UK or Spain...
> If you wants a dealer, you can find "Norauto" or "Feu Vert", it's a little bit like "Halfords" in your country, they have some products relatively cheap and Meguiar's products (only "Feu Vert")


many thanks - i shall have a look when im over in the new year and see what goodies i can get, if not then ill have to send care packages over to my dad :lol:


----------



## miojao69

hello, I'm looking for a physical store that sells car care products in Paris ... I want to go to Paris, and wanted to buy products in person.
Does anyone have an address?

thank you


----------

